# define 8 hour working day with lunch or not



## johnwilliams (14 Nov 2014)

folks just want to know what a 8 hour work day consists of
time 9am to 5 pm = 8 hours 
or is 9am to 6pm with lunch included =  8 hours  I am bit confused


----------



## terrysgirl33 (14 Nov 2014)

johnwilliams said:


> folks just want to know what a 8 hour work day consists of
> time 9am to 5 pm = 8 hours
> or is 9am to 6pm with lunch included =  8 hours  I am bit confused



Where I work it's 7.5 hours, 9 to 5:30 with an hour for lunch (lunch hour doesn't count).


----------



## Deiseblue (15 Nov 2014)

The information you seek can be found at www.unionconnect.ie


----------



## Steven Barrett (15 Nov 2014)

Lunch doesn't count. 9-5 is a 7 hour working day.


----------



## Setanta12 (15 Nov 2014)

SBarrett said:


> Lunch doesn't count. 9-5 is a 7 hour working day.


  +1

I work where it is rigidly set out and must complete 8-hours a day; my hours are dictated as being 09.00-17.30 with 30 minutes for lunch.


----------



## johnwilliams (16 Nov 2014)

still confused 
am I right
so 9am to 5pm = no lunch =8 working hours
9am to 6pm with lunch = (9) 8 working hours


----------



## Monbretia (16 Nov 2014)

Yes but you can't work straight from 9 to 5 to make up 8 hrs working day, you have to have a lunch break.   The working day is counted in working hours excluding lunch.  You are not being paid for your lunch hour, usually anyway.


----------



## Deiseblue (17 Nov 2014)

johnwilliams said:


> still confused
> am I right
> so 9am to 5pm = no lunch =8 working hours
> 9am to 6pm with lunch = (9) 8 working hours



All employers are legally requird to provide employees with their terms of employment which will set out the extent of the working day including breaks.


----------

